

6 Reasons Grooveshark’s CEO Thinks Recorded Music Should Be Free - daegloe
http://evolver.fm/2012/04/19/6-reasons-groovesharks-ceo-thinks-recorded-music-should-be-free/

======
paulhauggis
It's too bad he's taking freedom away from other people with these views.

If he thinks music should be free, he should get artists to sign up with his
label and give the music out for free.

On the other hand, I do really like Grooveshark. I wish it was a legal
service.

------
R_Symtex_II
He should consider operating out to China then, they are considering limiting
copyright to just 3 months.

<http://www.china.org.cn/arts/2012-04/06/content_25077760.htm>

I personally commend their collective efforts.

------
zotz
Recorded music is already free with a bit torrent client.

